# Unable to adjust cpu voltage after setting bios to default settings.



## Cy Lerner (May 17, 2022)

I use a Razer blade 15, which I've had undervolted for a while as it likes to run incredibly hot. Recently I found in its bios I can force it to use its discrete GPU over the integrated one and was testing which one runs cooler. After I was done I decided to use the option to reset my bios to its default options as I've never messed with it before and didn't think anything would really change except for the GPU options I messed with. But after doing so it seems to have messed with something as I am now unable to under volt my pc as the unlock adjustable voltage area and turbo ratio limits are both greyed out now in throttle stop.


----------



## Tetras (May 17, 2022)

Did you update the BIOS at some point? I seem to remember something awhile back, "Plundervolt" I think was the one. If I remember correctly, there was talk of bios updates for this vulnerability locking people out of voltage controls.


----------



## Cy Lerner (May 17, 2022)

I haven't touched my bios at all besides now when setting it to defaults. The only updates I've had were synapse and windows updates though I don't think that correlates? Looking around a bit it seems my computer may have turned off overclocking I think, I am not quite sure?


----------



## Tetras (May 17, 2022)

Cy Lerner said:


> I haven't touched my bios at all besides now when setting it to defaults. The only updates I've had were synapse and windows updates though I don't think that correlates? Looking around a bit it seems my computer may have turned off overclocking I think, I am not quite sure?



Ah, it could be, I'm not at all familiar with the bios of a razer system, but you could have a hunt about and see if you can find the toggle? If so, I expect it would be called something like: tuning, tweaking, or just OC?


----------



## Cy Lerner (May 17, 2022)

Ah, I might have to submit a ticket to razer then as looking through and seeing other people's BIOs the option to enable or disable that seems to be missing from mine. I suppose for now until I get more answers/information I will just keep turbo off instead of undervolting so my pc doesn't overheat.


----------



## Tetras (May 17, 2022)

Cy Lerner said:


> Ah, I might have to submit a ticket to razer then as looking through and seeing other people's BIOs the option to enable or disable that seems to be missing from mine. I suppose for now until I get more answers/information I will just keep turbo off instead of undervolting so my pc doesn't overheat.



Hmm, I had a look and they don't seem to provide a bios manual on their website, but the user guide talks about something called "Synapse" and it seems to allow the selection of different performance modes. Perhaps installing that might help unlock the feature?


----------



## Cy Lerner (May 17, 2022)

Just tried reinstalling/repairing it, but that doesn't seem to have done much as no new settings have appeared in my BIOs, nor has the issue with throttle stop been resolved. I am going to go submit a ticket to Razer and see if I can get any input from them as I am not sure there is much that can be done to unlock those settings?


----------



## Tetras (May 17, 2022)

I'm not sure, I find it strange to think that a CMOS reset would remove a feature entirely, because it doesn't usually erase any features in the bios.



Cy Lerner said:


> I haven't touched my bios at all besides now when setting it to defaults. The only updates I've had were synapse and windows updates though I don't think that correlates? Looking around a bit it seems my computer may have turned off overclocking I think, I am not quite sure?



In this thread, it appears that Windows updates actually can prevent it working:









						Cannot undervolt with either ThrottleStop or Intel XTU
					

Hi, I had been using ThrottleStop for some time to undervolt my laptop's CPU to reduce its temperature, but some time ago I noticed that ThrottleStop had a strange behaviour it did not have before. - When going to the FIVR menu the Turbo ratio limits are greyed out and can't be changed -...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Edit: I didn't realise I was posting on the throttlestop forum and it is actually hosted here  My apologies, I'd wait for the author to reply


----------



## Cy Lerner (May 18, 2022)

I don't think it removed the feature during the reset, in a sketchy video I found it seems the function is normally hidden by Razer. As well from some forums it seems "Overclocking Performance menu" was hidden in new Razer computers?


----------



## samot (May 18, 2022)

Check if any virtualization feature was enabled when the BIOS was reset. If so, disable them.


----------



## Cy Lerner (May 19, 2022)

Just looked and it seems one was, disabled it but nothing has changed. 


samot said:


> Check if any virtualization feature was enabled when the BIOS was reset. If so, disable them.


----------



## unclewebb (May 19, 2022)

Post a screenshot of the FIVR window. Resetting the BIOS likely set the lock bit on the CPU voltage control register. This same bit also locks the Turbo Ratio Limit adjusters. 

The FIVR screenshot will show if this is a lock problem or a Windows virtualization setting problem.


----------



## Cy Lerner (May 19, 2022)

Turbo ratio limits are also locked, so that is probably more likely than a virtualization problem


----------



## unclewebb (May 19, 2022)

Cy Lerner said:


> locked


Yes, the bios has set the lock bit. 

When all of the default turbo ratios are reported correctly, that means the virtualization settings are OK.


----------



## Cy Lerner (May 19, 2022)

Well, I've turned those settings back on as they were on by default I think. The only problem now is unlocking the lock as there are no settings to do that as they seem to be hidden? Would updating my BIOs possibly fix this, I've seen that there is an update I could install but at the same time I have heard it's usually not a good idea to update or mess with a computer in that way unless you have to.


----------

